# Decent weekend......



## RIVER_CAT (Mar 1, 2009)

Team Stackem and RC had a outstanding night and finished 1st place in the first Low Country Club Shoot of the year. We scouted 2 hrs on Friday night to find a few fish. We shot a few cats to put in the cooler and called it a night before the rain came. Left those at the cabin on some ice and went to the shoot on Saturday hoping the wind didn't mess up our fishing hole. High winds and muddy water put a hurting on alot of the fishing but we managed to slide out a win in our "Big 10" shoot. Total weight of our 10 biggest fish weighed 228.5 lb. Congrats to all 11 boats that showed up to brave the winds and rain and the cold.....and the Snow today! 

Now to the good part...Pictures!


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Mar 1, 2009)

Pics from friday night.....


----------



## toolmkr20 (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats on the win, and great lookin load of fish.


----------



## wack em (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats! 

Good shooting and good eats to top it off


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 2, 2009)

Good fishn !   ...WTG !


----------



## Hard Core (Mar 2, 2009)

Good cats, cat. How boats showed in that nasty weather?


----------



## bowfish71 (Mar 2, 2009)

Good bunch of fish guys.  Where was the tourney out of?


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Mar 2, 2009)

bowfish71 said:


> Good bunch of fish guys.  Where was the tourney out of?



Low Falls  Santee,SC




Hard Core said:


> Good cats, cat. How boats showed in that nasty weather?



11 boats


----------



## Hard Core (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats good cat, especially with the weather.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice


----------



## ACguy (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice fish and very nice boat. That one catfish is huge.


----------



## Bowfisher (Mar 3, 2009)

Good shooting RC, looks like we missed a decent shoot.  Good Job on first place!!


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Mar 3, 2009)

Its all for the love of the game!


----------



## GAX (Mar 4, 2009)

Decent?!?!

I would say, better than decent!


----------

